# Are My Fish Sick?



## Darth Erin (Jul 6, 2008)

My fish have suddenly become skittish. It started about 3 weeks ago. I thought it was because the air pump got really loud and I got a new (and quieter) one. But, they hide out now. Before, when I'd open the feeding lid and took out the food, they'd hover at the top waiting for me to drop the food in. Now, they shy away every time I'm around. I've done nothing different. I perform water changes like clockwork and feed them a varied diet of flake food, Hikari algae wafers, and frozen brine shrimp. The peppered cory cats and oto cats seem to be fine. My 5 x-ray tetras hide and my 4 white cloud minnows are very darty. When I got home tonight, one of the minnows was hanging out right at the top in the corner and against the glass, which is atypical behavior and he didn't eat at all. I'm afraid he's going to die.

I don't know if this is relevant, but I've been getting these "spots" on the glass. Right before water changes, I use an algae scrubber but within hours the spots come back. It looks like algae, but I would think the oto cats would take care of it. The spots are extremely light in color and almost unnoticeable until you get right up on it. I can't even tell what color they are since they're so light. Any idea what's going on? I'm very concerned. Thanks!


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Can you list your water perams. Most fish are skittish in nature, but not comming up to the top to eat is interesting. It maybe that they learned the food is going to float down or maybe they ae not hungry. They not feeding the for a day (fish can go a couple of day and be fine). the spots your seeing just a guess are a hard green algea spot, My ottos don't touch it either, I haven't found a fish that does yet best to just do what your doing.... How many hours do you run your lights00?


----------



## Darth Erin (Jul 6, 2008)

Actually, they have figured out that the flake food eventually sinks. The tetras and minnows LOVE the algae wafers and will hover around the cory cats trying to get a morsel. Interestingly, the otos aren't interested in the algae wafers at all. I run my lights anywhere from 3 to 8 hours a day. I usually run 8 on the weekends and 3 to 5 during the week. I really need to get a timer. It's just weird that they're suddenly scared of everything and hide behind the ornaments. When I get home tonight, I'll let you know what's going on with the water. I haven't tested it for a while since it's cycled and I probably need to do that. I'm assuming you mean ammonia, nitrite, etc. when you say water parameters. I'll let you know tonight. Thanks!


----------

